# Compound Villas



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Do any of you live in a villa compound? We are looking at places in Jumeirah and there seems to be quite a few of these available.

Just wondered what your thoughts were.....

BTW we are a family of 4, 2 small children..


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

*Us too*



whitecap said:


> Do any of you live in a villa compound? We are looking at places in Jumeirah and there seems to be quite a few of these available.
> 
> Just wondered what your thoughts were.....
> 
> BTW we are a family of 4, 2 small children..


We are also looking for same more for our 2 young babies......prices were way too hight out there so we are thinking more on AR or Silicon Oasis where they have one of the best playgrounds.....we think anyway...unless anyone has different opinion?


----------



## Fredman (Jan 8, 2011)

I am searching for a compound villa as well. I prefer to have a garden with trees and other "greenery". Everything I have found online seems to have been just built and very "airey". Best of luck with your search and if you come across any private gardens please post.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Fredman said:


> I am searching for a compound villa as well. I prefer to have a garden with trees and other "greenery". Everything I have found online seems to have been just built and very "airey". Best of luck with your search and if you come across any private gardens please post.


If garden is your top priority, then I would definitely recommend Jumeirah Village Triangle....HUGE garden that you would have to landscape yourself though; but with the rent at 95K, I guess that is workable. We had a look at them, but the absence of community center putt us off.


----------



## Fredman (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have to have some of the comforts of home to survive, lol. Best of luck with your search as well.


----------

